# June CP Photo



## eOrchids (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey all,
Thought I would post some pics of my CP or carnis (as Heather calls them).






the infamous Venus Flytrap (Common)





_S. Purpurea ssp Purpurea_





_S. Flava "Heavily Veined"_

Enjoy.


----------



## Gideon (Jun 17, 2006)

Very nice, I must try these again sometime


----------



## Heather (Jun 17, 2006)

Very cool. 
I just killed a Nepanthes! *oops*

I think I shall stick with sundew.


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 17, 2006)

Heather said:


> Very cool.
> I just killed a Nepanthes! *oops*
> 
> I think I shall stick with sundew.



It's not Nepanthes ITS _Nepenthes_.

How did you kill a Nepenthes?


----------



## Heather (Jun 19, 2006)

*eek* sorry Eric, I will attempt to never make *that* mistake again. 

I think my Nep*e*nthes came to me with some sort of fungus, and it went outside the first chance I got, and it got too wet, and too bright and I think it just wasn't aclimated well enough. I'm an impatient little b%$&# when it comes to that sort of thing. 

I really seem to do best with Droseras, and the ping I got from you is doing most excellent. That was a good trade. I freed up much space by unloading that Sharry Baby.


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 19, 2006)

Heather said:


> *eek* sorry Eric, I will attempt to never make *that* mistake again.
> 
> I think my Nep*e*nthes came to me with some sort of fungus, and it went outside the first chance I got, and it got too wet, and too bright and I think it just wasn't aclimated well enough. I'm an impatient little b%$&# when it comes to that sort of thing.
> 
> I really seem to do best with Droseras, and the ping I got from you is doing most excellent. That was a good trade. I freed up much space by unloading that Sharry Baby.



ah i see. yea the Sharry Baby is big plant and soon, im gonna have 4 big plants. lol


----------



## Heather (Jun 19, 2006)

eOrchids said:


> ah i see. yea the Sharry Baby is big plant and soon, im gonna have 4 big plants. lol



Lucky, lucky you! 
oke:


----------

